# Welches Programm ist das richtige für physikalische Modelle?



## SebastianII (26. September 2008)

Hallo Community, 

ich bin bereits seit einigen Tagen auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten 3d CAD Programm. Ich soll über längere Zeit damit vertraut werden für die UNI ein paar physikalische Experimente in 3D-Modellen darzustellen. 
Die Modelle bestehen überwiegend aus Lasern und Linsen. Der Professor wünscht sich die Einbettung der 3D-Modelle in PDF-Dateien. 

Da es nun darum geht eine geeignete Software anzuschaffen würde ich euch um Hilfe und Erfahrungen bitten, um einen Fehlkauf zu vermeiden.

Mir sind bisher Adobe Flash und Autodesks 3ds Max in durch den kopf gegangen. Bei zweiterem weiß ich allerdings nicht, ob man die 3D Entwürfe in ein PDF betten kann!?

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung. 

Sebastian


----------



## chmee (26. September 2008)

Es geht nicht um physikalische Richtigkeit (sprich exakte Simulation), sondern um den visuellen Effekt ?

mfg chmee


----------



## akrite (26. September 2008)

...ich glaube wir müssen das Pferd von hinten aufzäumen, Du brauchst Adobe Acrobat 3D und da kannst Du alle gängigen 3D Programme(3DS, Maya, LightWave, Rhino) bzw. deren Formate importieren, bis auf das native C4D-Format (AFAIR). Flash ist kein 3D-Programm !
Vielleicht ist noch ganz interessant zu wissen, gibt es schon 3D-Software an der Hochschule, bzw. sollen die Modelle, sofern man bei Optik von Modellen  reden kann, interaktiv sein ? Ich denke es geht um Lichtbrechung etc. Was genau soll damit umgesetzt werden ?


----------



## SebastianII (26. September 2008)

@chmee
Es kommt nicht auf eine 100ig realistische Simulation an. Da Laserstrahlen im Infrarot-Bereich zum Einsatz kommen, würde man nix sehen. Darüberhinaus spielen sich viele Vorgänge im inneren des Versuchsaufbaus ab, weshalb ich teilweise Querschnittsmodelle erstellen möchte. 
Am Ende soll der Strahlenverlauf wie in einem Video sichtbar gemacht werden. 

@akrite
Ich glaube, dass an der Hochschule bereits Autodesk 3ds zum Einsatz kommt. Ist es denn möglich die Modelle, welche mit 3ds erstellt wurden, in den PDF-Dateien zu drehen und zu zoomen? Darüber war ich mir nicht klar, und dachte das ich deshalb Flash benötigen würde. 

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung!

Sebastian


----------



## chmee (26. September 2008)

Für eine "simple" Visualisierung ist 3ds bestens ausgerüstet.. Was spricht denn gegen 3ds, wo es doch als Studi-Version nur nen Appel kostet..

mfg chmee


----------



## SebastianII (26. September 2008)

@chmee
ist es denn möcglich den Dateityp *.max irgendwie in eine PDF einbetten?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## akrite (26. September 2008)

... unter den in Acrobat einbindbaren Formaten befindet sich "nur" *.3ds - also nichts mit *.max !


----------



## chmee (27. September 2008)

Da aber 3ds auch ein Exportformat von eben 3ds ist, sollte es wohl weniger Probleme geben.

Man muss dann eben die Texturen baken und nicht prozedural entstehen lassen..

mfg chmee


----------



## SebastianII (27. September 2008)

Okay, dann werd ich mich mit Autodesk 3ds mal in die Arbeit stürzen. Vielen Dank für die konstruktiven Beiträge!

MfG Sebastian


----------

